# My new ghisallo



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

New baby!!!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Marco, more pics dude.

Great build. How do you like it?


----------



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

hey nice bike I take more pictures !! rides very good not like the old model, niceee and sweet!


----------



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

*more pictures....*

better pictures...


----------



## tsull247 (May 8, 2008)

Is this Ghisallo the old frame?

http://www.realcyclist.com/roadbike...CMP_ID=NM_JELL&CMP_SKU=LTS0006&jftid=50298835


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

How did the old model ride? I heard these have high speed stability problems -- but that might be the old bike too.

BTW, HOT BIKE! Ride in health my friend.


----------



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

aaronis31337 said:


> How did the old model ride? I heard these have high speed stability problems -- but that might be the old bike too.
> 
> BTW, HOT BIKE! Ride in health my friend.


yes those were a little flexy, this one is stiff enough, just like a regular ti bike, but only 802 grs


----------



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

tsull247 said:


> Is this Ghisallo the old frame?
> 
> http://www.realcyclist.com/roadbike...CMP_ID=NM_JELL&CMP_SKU=LTS0006&jftid=50298835



looks like the old one


----------

